# New to Kenpo



## Zarnyk (Oct 26, 2005)

Hello all,

I'm very new to Kenpo.  I just started this summer at a small school that I really enjoy in Bremerton,WA.  I have no other Martial Arts background besides watching the Karate Kid series.  :uhyeah:   

I should be testing for my Orange belt soon and can't wait to get to some new material. :jedi1:   I look forward to reading, learning and growing.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey, Zarnyk...welcome to Martial Talk.

If you need anything, don't be afraid to ask me or any other mentor, mod, super-mod or Strong Bad.

And...ummm...here's a dog dressed up like a bunny...err...with some pancakes


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 26, 2005)

Welcome Zarnyk 

Oh you're very special, you got a bunny.. of sorts first thing~!   Enjoy the board and don't mind the strange egg we have.. he's harmless 


Guess I'm one of the Strong Bads'... 

~Tess


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 26, 2005)

Mostly harmless


----------



## arnisador (Oct 26, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Oct 26, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!! Enjoy your stay!!

Mike


----------



## Rick Wade (Oct 26, 2005)

Aloha and welcome to the boards.  Who do you train with in Bremerton I was in Bremerton for a while a few years ago.  Being attached to submarines and all.

aloha and mahalo

Rick English


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 26, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the board! I look forward to your posts. There's alot of great people here, we learn alot from each other. :asian:

Gee...I didn't get a bunny (of sorts) when I joined...:shrug:

Yes Tess, you would be one of the Strong Bads'. hee hee


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 26, 2005)

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> Gee...I didn't get a bunny (of sorts) when I joined...:shrug:


 
I wasn't here when you joined.  But, here ya go:
3 germs dressed up as bunnies...


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 26, 2005)

Welcome Zarnyk! :wavey: As you can see, we have lots of nice people here from various systems (as well as an "egg" who has too much fun with photoshop... :rofl: ). Hope you enjoy the boards & please don't hesitate to ask questions. 

Best Wishes on your Kenpo journey,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 26, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I wasn't here when you joined.  But, here ya go:
> 3 germs dressed up as bunnies...



Well, that may be true but I feel better nonetheless.


----------



## Gemini (Oct 26, 2005)

Welcome to the board, Zarnyk! 





			
				OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> 3 germs dressed up as bunnies...


 
Hey Egg, It's Gemini from planet Earth. Come visit sometime!


----------



## Navarre (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi, Zarnyk! Welcome to this corner of cyberspace.

Don't be afraid of Egg. Mentor + Photoshop = Crazy Power!


----------



## still learning (Oct 26, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy your training.........Aloha


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Oct 26, 2005)

Welcome to Martial Talk! I'd tell you about some of the... unique... individuals found here, but you've already gotten a taste of that  .
Looking forward to your posts.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 27, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Hey Egg, It's Gemini from planet Earth. Come visit sometime!


 
I'll be back on Thursday


----------



## Pacificshore (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum and to Kenpo


----------



## Zarnyk (Nov 28, 2005)

Man it's been a busy month.  I finally made it back to the boards here.  Thanks for all the words of encouragement.

My Sifu is Russ Kauffroath who teaches mostly Sam Pai Kenpo with a few different types of Arnis mixed in.

So a couple weeks ago, I went to class and found that most students had either called in sick or couldn't make it for one reason or another.  Sifu started working with me, going through all the different techniques.  Next thing you know, he graps a clip board and starts writing down some things.  We finish that and he has me start working through some stick moves while he and another black belt go into another room to watch some video.  About 15 minutes pass by and he comes out holding an Orange belt!  artyon:

Since then, I've thanked all those that didn't show up that night for not coming which allowed me to take my test.:ultracool  It was a matter of good circumstances.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2005)

What luck! It's always fun when you get those 'free' private lessons.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 28, 2005)

Zarnyk said:
			
		

> Man it's been a busy month. I finally made it back to the boards here. Thanks for all the words of encouragement.
> 
> My Sifu is Russ Kauffroath who teaches mostly Sam Pai Kenpo with a few different types of Arnis mixed in.
> 
> ...


*Congratulations, Zarnyk!* artyon: Keep up the good work, & best wishes on your journey...this is just one step, & there are a lot more steps to go.
:asian:


----------

